# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Girouard Mandolins

## Em Tee

Anybody own one? What do you think of them?

----------


## colorado_al

They are a really good buy. USA made and high quality!
This looks like a really nice one
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/116330#116330

----------

yankees1

----------


## MandoDave1

I own two, and had a third on extended loan from Max and Lauri. I love them all.

----------


## Em Tee

> I own two, and had a third on extended loan from Max and Lauri. I love them all.


What do you love about them and what brands and models would you compare them to?

----------


## cliff g

I have a Girouard A5 Concert model mandolin finished in 2015.  At the end of 2016 I decided to get a new mandola and custom ordered an oval hole from Max.  Probably can't give a higher recommendation than that.  I'm paying UK prices (ouch !), so it wasn't an order lightly made.  Tonally they suit me - at the warm, mellow, fat end of the spectrum (that's subjective, though, and we all describe tone differently).  Great fit and finish - varnish finish, which within a couple of years (on my A5) is taking on a beautiful vintage type look.  Perfectly set up.  Price wise they seem to me to sit right in that sweet spot where the law of diminishing returns really kicks in.  So you get a really good, bench made, US instrument at a great value point.  Neither of my two Girouards are going anywhere - at least you would have to put something very special in my hand to get me to part with them - probably costing a lot more money than I have to spend.  I think there is an earlier thread on here, a couple of months ago, where someone asked for comments re tonal differences of Girouard, Pava and Weber (most likely a Yellowstone).  I think those are certainly two of your comparison points.  Email Max Girouard and have a chat with him.  Great builder to work with.

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Darwin Gaston, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## colorado_al

The other mandolins I would compare them to are made by Steve Smith of Cumberland Acoustic.
The Red Line A5 is off similarly high quality and approximate price for a USA hand made instrument.
https://reverb.com/marketplace?query...ce%7Casc&page=

----------


## keithb

I own two Girouard instruments: an A-style mandolin from 2013, and a GBOM from 2016. Fit and finish are great on both instruments, and Max is a master of setup work.

Tonally, the mandolin is more on what I would call the "modern" side of things, with well-balanced bass and good projection. Mine compares favorably to anything even close to it in price, and the newer Girouards I've played seem to be even better than this one. I don't have as many comparison points for the GBOM, but it has a nice throaty tone, tons of volume, and is very comfortable to play.

I don't think you can go wrong with an instrument from Max and Lauri - they're really great people to interact with.

----------


## Don Grieser

I own a Girouard mandola and a 2 pt. oval hole mandolin--two spectacular instruments. They really have everything dialed in. Great workmanship and amazingly beautiful finish work. I love the tone of these instruments. Max and Lauri are great to work with, too. Really nice folks. Huge mando per dollar ratio. If you look at my avatar, you can see what else I play.

----------


## Spruce

> What do you love about them and what brands and models would you compare them to?


This, and i can't really compare it to _anything_...
I _love_ the thing...

----------

Billy Packard, 

dhergert, 

Tim N

----------


## Charles E.

When I was looking to upgrade my F style mandolin I happened to see an almost new one for sale in the classifieds. I jumped on it and am thrilled with it. Max and Lauri are, as mentioned, two of the nicest people to deal with. Even though I bought it used they answered any questions I had.

Tone and volume are very good, fit and finish excellent.

----------


## Bslot0622

I don't own one, however, I did manage to visit Max's shop in Pawtucket Rhode Island. My fiance's family lives in South County and we were visiting around Christmas time and I happened to see somewhere that he was based in RI. So I reached out and set up a day and time to check it out. His set up was very cool and he was very accommodating and friendly and didn't mind me poking around and asking all sorts of questions. I got to check out his stock of tonewood and at the time he had some amazing looking Birdseye Maple.

He didn't have too many finished pieces, but I did get to try out a 10-string fan fret mandola (low C). It was an A style and had a very cool purple finish. It was my first time trying a fan fret and it was totally bizarre!

I also go to try the Talon, which was incredible! It's like an F style, but more of a claw than a scroll. It had a ton of punch to it and definitely would fit in a Bluegrass setting. But it also wasn't exactly like a standard f5, so it could lend itself to a more contemporary jazz setting, or gypsy jazz. It's on my list of instruments to get, and will probably be my next mandolin (upgrading my bass rig and getting a tele take precedent at the moment).

10/10 highly recommend!!

----------


## Mandobar

I've owned quite a few of Max and Lauri's creations.  I am currently playing a GBOM they made recently which I snagged from TME.  The guys at TME sold a few of my Girouards for me when I had to downsize a few years back, and I'd like to think I turned them on to Max and Lauri's instruments.  TME is now one of their dealers, and they've sold quite a few in the short time they have been carrying their instruments.  They are in good company there with a lot of other fine builders.  The guys from TME love their stuff, and that says a lot.

Someone buy that G5 that is still there before I lose my mind and go back for it!

----------


## Em Tee

Do y'all think their basic a5 is comparable to the weber gallatin?

----------


## Jim Franey

Yes 👍

----------


## mandolin breeze

_<From the Forum posting guidelines:>

- Refrain from using the forum as a point of purchasing or selling items or for the purpose of discussing or linking to items you are selling. Please limit selling and buying activities to the Classifieds section of this web site or other external locations.

Since this instrument appeared in the classifieds shortly after this post is no longer consistent with our guidelines for you to be discussing its sale._

----------


## paul dirac

Well, I definitely approve this thread.  

+1 for Max's attentiveness to the stewards of his instruments, as well.  Always been quick with advice and info.

----------


## dhergert

I've been admiring the Girouard mandolins since I first saw Spruce's beautiful blue fan-fretted 10-string in pictures and then in person at Bakersfield.  Wow.

Aside from Mark's nice #42, there's also a nice Girouard Garcia prototype model out on Cafe' classifieds now.  When it rains it pours...  Both are very tempting, but too early for me I'm afraid.

Girouard is on my short list of the two builders that I'll buy from when I can pull the trigger on boutique mandolins.  The other is Austin Clark who did great neck work and setup on my F-9 at Grass Valley, and while he did that work I had a chance to admire his builds in person.  Both of these builders are on the top of the list in my book.

----------


## David Surette

I've had mine for about 3 years now, and I continue to be thrilled with it. I first saw a blondey A-5 that Mandobar had, and decided to get one that would be built for me. Working with Max and Lauri was a pleasure. I wanted something that was a good all-rounder, one that could hold it's own in a bluegrass context, but that also had plenty of warmth and woody qualities, especially in the low-end. Max was able to deliver a sound that was exactly what I had hoped for. He matched the neck profile of another mandolin that I own and love, so it feels super comfortable. Max and Lauri also designed a "modern pumpkintop" look for it, with a beautiful orange/red finish, maple binding in place of the ivoroid, and a nice modern update of the fleur-de-lis headstock inlay (a little nod to our French heritage, eh, M. Girouard?). It plays and sounds great! And they are really nice folks, too. There's a couple of videos floating around cyberspace of me playing it. Thanks, Max and Lauri!

----------

Charles E., 

chasray

----------


## Perilous Deep

I have a Girouard F5, and I would agree with keithb's description of the tonal characteristics: fat, thick notes, long sustain, very responsive, even in the lower reaches of the G-course, where some mandolins lose a bit of their cut, in my experience. I would describe the highs on mine more as sweet than piercing, and the chop is more of a woof than a snap, if that makes sense. It's very pretty too! Picture and video courtesy of the Music Emporium, where I was the beneficiary of Mary's downsizing.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Don Grieser

----------


## ccravens

As an owner of one Girouard mando and one mandola, I would have to agree with everything positive that's been said here.

I hate to compare brands or bash, but I would choose a Girouard over a Gallatin every day of the week and twice on Sunday. And yes, I have owned a number of Webers.

As far as tone is concerned, always a tricky thing to verbalize, I would agree with keithb's assessment above. An excellent tonal description of my Girouard was put up by the folks at Fiddler's Green to describe one that they had for sale. I quote:

"This mandolin has a rich, full sound with lots of sustain and ring. There is a nice fundamental woody quality to the tone, but it also has that mid and high sparkle associated with most modern professional mandolins."

If I already didn't have one, I'd jump on the one at Fiddler's Green. I've even considered it. Get one; you won't be sorry!

----------


## keithb

> Do y'all think their basic a5 is comparable to the weber gallatin?


I've played a Weber F (not sure which model) a bunch, and it's a very different instrument from my Girouard A. Tonally, the Weber is more "snappy" and less rich, and they have very different feeling necks. Personally I like the Girouard a lot more than the Weber.

----------


## Spruce

...something really cool in the works at Max and Lauri's...     :Wink:

----------

Don Grieser, 

pheffernan, 

RichieK

----------


## darylcrisp

I picked up a used OM with a 20" scale (sold by Max here in the classifieds-the original owner was getting a new Girouard).
I've owned a couple Collings, Webers, Northfields, Pava, Gibson, and this Girouard is as good, if not better in all regards to any I have owned. Fit and finish are superb, looks-it kills, neck shape just works, and the action is the best I've met in any mandolin, and quite honestly, the best of any instrument I've had hands on. The tone and sound is scary good. The tuners work smooth and with ease(Max makes sure everything is top shelf). I have a hopped up Gibson F9 custom from TMS(big frets, radius FB, awesome tone) that has calmed MAS for a long while now(long while for me-lol), but if I were to go looking for another mandolin-I would be eyeing a Girouard only.
I am picky about how my instruments fit and feel, and I only accept a low easy to play action with excellent tone. This OM delivers in all accounts. If memory serves, the top is 100 year old cedar Max scored from an old house or shop.
And any time I play it, or just pick it up, I smile. Its fun to play, loads of fun to play. I have never had any thought to change or make anything better or different on it.

----------

yankees1

----------


## Mandobar

Actually, Daryl, I was the first owner of that OM.  It was consigned at TME last summer during my downsizing.  The new owner then decided he wanted Max to build him a GBOM.  It was a great instrument, and I was a little late trying to buy it back, but it did prompt me to buy one of Max and Lauri's GBOM's after playing one at the mandolin festival in Concord (NH) this past March.

----------


## Perilous Deep

> ...something really cool in the works at Max and Lauri's...


Very cool. I'll be excited to see the progress on this one, and hope we'll get to hear it played a bit. I assume they'll be shooting for the Loar tone.

----------


## Em Tee

> I am picky about how my instruments fit and feel, and I only accept a low easy to play action with excellent tone. This OM delivers in all accounts. If memory serves, the top is 100 year old cedar Max scored from an old house or shop.
> And any time I play it, or just pick it up, I smile. Its fun to play, loads of fun to play. I have never had any thought to change or make anything better or different on it.


I have never played a cedar top mandolin, what's the tone like? Does it project? What style of music is best suited to its sound?

----------


## Spruce

> I have never played a cedar top mandolin, what's the tone like? Does it project? What style of music is best suited to its sound?


It _can_ do everything spruce can do...
My favorite Webers are a good example, for instance, and cedar-topped...




> Very cool. I'll be excited to see the progress on this one, and hope we'll get to hear it played a bit. I assume they'll be shooting for the Loar tone.


They are going for a straight-on copy of the Griffith Loar A5...
I've got one on order, and am pretty psyched as to how this one turns out...

#74003 is one of my favorite mandolins, and if you want one you pretty much have to build it...   
...or have someone build it for you...   :Wink:

----------


## Perilous Deep

> It _can_ do everything spruce can do...
> My favorite Webers are a good example, for instance, and cedar-topped...


Girouard #73--the video I posted above--is a cedar-topped Girouard, and indeed the wood is from Spruce himself! I'd say the sound is a little chunkier than red spruce. But there are so many factors, it would be wrong to over-generalize. I would say my particular mandolin is better suited for small-ensemble melody playing more than it is for full-on bluegrass barnburning. But it is not quiet by any means. It's just that it's tone shows itself to advantage better when it has more space.




> They are going for a straight-on copy of the Griffith Loar A5...
> I've got one on order, and am pretty psyched as to how this one turns out...
> 
> #74003 is one of my favorite mandolins, and if you want one you pretty much have to build it...   
> ...or have someone build it for you...


Wait, you mean I've been saving up waiting for it to pop up on the classifieds for all this time..._in vain?_

----------


## Spruce

> Wait, you mean I've been saving up waiting for it to pop up on the classifieds for all this time..._in vain?_


 :Smile: 

I remember when #74003 _did_ pop up on the classifieds--in the Mandolin World News...
Tut wanted 10K for it, at the time F5s were going for around 7.5K...
(If anyone has that issue--I don't--I'd sure love to see a scan of the ad....)

----------


## Don Grieser

I think I'll join Spruce as an early adopter of The Griffith.  :Mandosmiley: 

Both of my Girouard instruments have cedar tops. Love the tone. Max really has it all dialed in right now.

Perilous Deep: That's a keeper. Love that tone.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Mandobar

> Girouard #73--the video I posted above--is a cedar-topped Girouard, and indeed the wood is from Spruce himself! I'd say the sound is a little chunkier than red spruce. But there are so many factors, it would be wrong to over-generalize. I would say my particular mandolin is better suited for small-ensemble melody playing more than it is for full-on bluegrass barnburning. But it is not quiet by any means. It's just that it's tone shows itself to advantage better when it has more space.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you mean I've been saving up waiting for it to pop up on the classifieds for all this time..._in vain?_


Put some nickel bronze strings on it.  It will light up the sky.

----------


## Perilous Deep

> I think I'll join Spruce as an early adopter of The Griffith. 
> 
> Both of my Girouard instruments have cedar tops. Love the tone. Max really has it all dialed in right now.
> 
> Perilous Deep: That's a keeper. Love that tone.


Oh it's a keeper for me for sure. I swooned for the tone when I first played it.




> Put some nickel bronze strings on it.  It will light up the sky.


I tried the nickel bronze strings on D'Addario's trial. I didn't notice a big difference in tone, honestly. And the plain steel unwound strings corroded quickly under my hostile skin chemistry, so that was sort of a dealbreaker. If anyone's interested though, I made sample recordings with EXPs and Nickel Bronze so I wasn't just relying on my own memory to compare the strings.

https://soundcloud.com/user-58078391...parison-sample

----------


## darylcrisp

> Actually, Daryl, I was the first owner of that OM.  It was consigned at TME last summer during my downsizing.  The new owner then decided he wanted Max to build him a GBOM.  It was a great instrument, and I was a little late trying to buy it back, but it did prompt me to buy one of Max and Lauri's GBOM's after playing one at the mandolin festival in Concord (NH) this past March.


that is so cool to know Mary. I absolutely love this OM. It fits me so well, and the tone is exactly what I wanted in an OM.
Love the 20" scale. 
d

----------


## Al Trujillo

The conversation about Girouard OM's intrigued me so I went to You Tube and found one being played in a video from TME.  Sounds great, but why is it being played with a missing set of strings?  Are my eyes that bad, I can't see them??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV8EQEhSu9A

----------


## darylcrisp

> The conversation about Girouard OM's intrigued me so I went to You Tube and found one being played in a video from TME.  Sounds great, but why is it being played with a missing set of strings?  Are my eyes that bad, I can't see them??
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV8EQEhSu9A


wow, beautiful looking/sounding OM, and Al, I don't see the e strings either??

----------


## Mandobar

I own that GBOM, and it indeed has E strings, and A, D, and G pairs too.

----------


## Don Grieser

I can't see them either, but I can hear them--he's definitely playing them. And it sounds amazing. Congrats mandobar!

----------


## ferrousgeek

> I've had mine for about 3 years now, and I continue to be thrilled with it. I first saw a blondey A-5 that Mandobar had, and decided to get one that would be built for me. Working with Max and Lauri was a pleasure. I wanted something that was a good all-rounder, one that could hold it's own in a bluegrass context, but that also had plenty of warmth and woody qualities, especially in the low-end. Max was able to deliver a sound that was exactly what I had hoped for. He matched the neck profile of another mandolin that I own and love, so it feels super comfortable. Max and Lauri also designed a "modern pumpkintop" look for it, with a beautiful orange/red finish, maple binding in place of the ivoroid, and a nice modern update of the fleur-de-lis headstock inlay (a little nod to our French heritage, eh, M. Girouard?). It plays and sounds great! And they are really nice folks, too. There's a couple of videos floating around cyberspace of me playing it. Thanks, Max and Lauri!


David, I have #79. Max built it for himself in tandem with yours. Several photos out there of the two being built together. I believe they were the first Girouards of 2014. By sound of your description, i'm thinking that were voiced the same.

----------


## David Surette

Sweet! Bonjour, mon frere. Is it a pumpkintop?

----------


## ferrousgeek

> Sweet! Bonjour, mon frere. Is it a pumpkintop?


Nope. Reddish-brown burst, not as red as the photos. Lauri says it is her favorite red burst of all she's done. No binding. 

I agree, no finer folks to do biz with. 

Here is a Flickr set, the other mando under construction is yours : 

https://www.flickr.com/gp/canerod/4R6590

Salut !

----------


## Frost

I've got #170, dated Feb 2018, purchased in March so pretty fresh.

I personally haven't handled much that I would consider a nicer and would be hard pressed to come up with any purchase that has brought me more pleasure. Have only handled a few relatively entry level mandolins myself, but have played some fancy fiddles and guitars. Don't think I would have been comfortable paying the mandolin price tag for those guitars or fiddles, though they would have been more expensive in most cases. No doubts regarding the Girouard, even though it was probably the biggest purchase I can recall for anything I didn't drive or live in. It wants me to play it and the more I play it, the more I like it and the more I want to play it again.

I'm not in a position to honestly compare to many other mandolins, but I'm also not much worried about finding something better that I could ever afford. Not that I would ever pass up a chance to play other mandolins, it's just that my Girouard looks, feels, plays and sounds how I want it to. I guess that's about the best honest endorsement I can make.

----------

Denman John, 

seankeegan

----------


## ccravens

> Nope. Reddish-brown burst, not as red as the photos. Lauri says it is her favorite red burst of all she's done. No binding. 
> 
> I agree, no finer folks to do biz with. 
> 
> Here is a Flickr set, the other mando under construction is yours : 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/canerod/4R6590
> 
> Salut !


Stunningly beautiful!

----------

ferrousgeek

----------


## Br1ck

All this talk has me wondering why I haven't gone over the hill to Sylvan in Santa Cruz for a Pava Girouard shootout, and throw in a Weber or two.

Oh, now I remember, cost me $3400 last time.

----------


## ferrousgeek

> All this talk has me wondering why I haven't gone over the hill to Sylvan in Santa Cruz for a Pava Girouard shootout, and throw in a Weber or two.
> 
> Oh, now I remember, cost me $3400 last time.


https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...=pava+girouard

----------


## Lynne Allison

I really enjoy my Girouard, December 2013, #66.  It is fun to play, lovely sound, beautiful.  Max and Laurie were still in NH at the time, and my husband and I appreciated their time and attention when we visited.

----------

Ryk Loske

----------


## Perilous Deep

Someone got a fantastic deal today on Girouard #70, a bog cedar-topped mandola. This is 3 SNs away from my cedar F5 and looks to have a very similar burst. I was very tempted to snap up this twin mandola, but am happy for the buyer to get what I'm sure is a fine instrument.

----------

Dave Kirkpatrick

----------


## Mandobar

I've played a lot of Girouards over the years, and this is by far my favorite:
http://themusicemporium.com/mandolin...5-concert.6305
I played it the day they received in new, and was always sorry to have not taken it home.  Lo and behold I was in TME a few weeks back and there it was again.  I took it to jam last night and it was very popular among the players (two of whom were playing their own Girouards).

----------


## Perilous Deep

Very cool, Mary. Sounds like it was fate.

TME's blurb says that A5 is noticeably different than other Girouards. Does that refer to the Red Spruce top and the cremona burst, do you think? The description of the sound as "sweet, warm, and woody" seems in line with the typical Girouard tone, in my experience. Or maybe a better way of asking is: what is it about this A5 that makes it such a standout?

----------


## Mandobar

The tone is very much like the Gil A they had there for a while.  Tons of volume.  Big fat round notes that seem to just pour out of it.  I told Max after I played it the first time that it was very different.  Not that the other mandolins didn't sound great.  There's just something about this one that just jumps out at you.  Max has really hit his stride.

----------


## darylcrisp

wow, that's crazy Mary. glad you hooked it though, yes, please tell us all about it, I remember someone posting that when it was just available and loved how it looked. it sold within hours if I remember correct.

----------


## yankees1

If you like ovals Max builds an incredible oval also !

----------


## A-board

I've been lusting for a Girouard ever since I heard one about 6 years ago. Dropped into the old NH shop, unannounced; Max and Lauri couldn't have been more accommodating. Hopefully, my better half is resigned to the likelihood that this is the year of the Girouard.

----------


## KoalaBear

What are the name of the tunes in the video?

----------


## Charlie Bernstein

> The other mandolins I would compare them to are made by Steve Smith of Cumberland Acoustic.
> The Red Line A5 is off similarly high quality and approximate price for a USA hand made instrument.
> https://reverb.com/marketplace?query...ce%7Casc&page=


You just made me glad I went with a Red Line! If a Girouard is much like it, it'll be a nice little axe.

----------


## pheffernan

> ...something really cool in the works at Max and Lauri's...





> They are going for a straight-on copy of the Griffith Loar A5...
> I've got one on order, and am pretty psyched as to how this one turns out...
> #74003 is one of my favorite mandolins, and if you want one you pretty much have to build it...   
> ...or have someone build it for you...


Any updates on this brilliant concept? I'd love to see what Max and Lauri can do with Mrs. Griffith!

----------


## lenf12

Not sure I like the placement of "The Griffith" inlay but the concept is really cool. You go Max and Lauri!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Max Girouard

> Any updates on this brilliant concept? I'd love to see what Max and Lauri can do with Mrs. Griffith!


Hi Pheffernan, good timing on your inquiry because I was actually working more on this project this last weekend.  I should have another blog entry in a couple weeks, but if you haven't seen the blog, check it out here:

https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....ffith-project/

I've also been contacted by the last teacher to be employed at the Griffith school, and he is giving me some great information that I'll incorporate into the history section of the blog. 

I'll also have more info on the plate drawings soon.  Thanks for your interest, it's been a lot of fun so far!

----------

oliverkollar, 

pheffernan

----------


## Max Girouard

> Not sure I like the placement of "The Griffith" inlay but the concept is really cool. You go Max and Lauri!!
> 
> Len B.
> Clearwater, FL


Thanks Len, if you ever make it back up this way, come on over for a visit!  I plan on keeping one to have in the shop.

The Griffith logo was designed by Bruce and we decided to place it in a similar position as the original "The Gibson" logo.  I have that logo already drawn up because I replaced the neck on a snakehead Gibson of the same year as the Griffith and needed to cut a new logo out of pearl.  I *WILL NOT* be putting "The Gibson" logos on these, but will at some point also design a "The Girouard" script that resembles the font of the original Gibson script as an option.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## oliverkollar

> I should have another blog entry in a couple weeks, but if you haven't seen the blog, check it out here:


This is GREAT news and very exciting.
Can you please update the thread when the next blog entry is out?

I have been looking forward to your Griffith A5 build for some time!

----------


## Max Girouard

> This is GREAT news and very exciting.
> Can you please update the thread when the next blog entry is out?
> 
> I have been looking forward to your Griffith A5 build for some time!


Sure thing!  I'll probably start a new thread here on the cafe detailing the history and our build progress.  I should have an update in a couple weeks.

----------

oliverkollar

----------


## Em Tee

This is perhaps a silly question but how do you pronounce Girouard?

----------


## yankees1

E=Em Tee;1669671]This is perhaps a silly question but how do you pronounce Girouard?[/QUOTE        ja rard     I live in Girard,Il and pronunciation is the same even though spelled differently !

----------


## lenf12

> The Griffith logo was designed by Bruce and we decided to place it in a similar position as the original "The Gibson" logo.  I have that logo already drawn up because I replaced the neck on a snakehead Gibson of the same year as the Griffith and needed to cut a new logo out of pearl.  I *WILL NOT* be putting "The Gibson" logos on these, but will at some point also design a "The Girouard" script that resembles the font of the original Gibson script as an option.


Hi Max,

When next I get up to RI, your shop is on my "must visit" list. Sorry we didn't hook up when I was there last time while you were still in Pawtucket. I like Gloucester much better. I see what you mean about the logo placement. I could learn to live with it as is and hope to give one a test drive someday. I'll be following this thread with great interest.

Be well,
Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Girouardfan

I highly recommend Girouard mandolins, Max and Lauri are great people. They're currently building me a custom concert A5. One day I hope to get a Mandola from him also.

----------


## yankees1

I have an oval F mandolin on order from The Girouards and arrival date will be late 2019. I absolutely love my Girouard A oval ! Best oval sound "to my ears" than any oval I played at Gruhns !

----------

Blues Healer

----------


## pheffernan

> Sure thing!  I'll probably start a new thread here on the cafe detailing the history and our build progress.  I should have an update in a couple weeks.


I just checked out (and enjoyed) your blog. Do you have any recent updates on your build progress?

----------


## Max Girouard

> I just checked out (and enjoyed) your blog. Do you have any recent updates on your build progress?


Hi Pheffernan,

I've been waiting on detailed info on the actual instrument, which I got recently, so I'm continuing with the builds.   I've updated the blog with pictures and descriptions of our recent progress.  Thanks for the interest!

https://wordpress.com/page/girouardm...dpress.com/144

----------

pheffernan

----------


## pheffernan

> I've updated the blog with pictures and descriptions of our recent progress.


It looks like the blog has been further updated to include the fretboards. Nice work!

https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....QsgghuzJpkwRCw

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Simon DS

----------


## Joey Anchors

This is very interesting!

----------


## pheffernan

> It looks like the blog has been further updated to include the fretboards.


It looks like there has been additional information added about preparing the tops and backs, though it does not seem to be dated. Do you have any more recent updates, Max?

----------


## Max Girouard

Hi pheffernan, sorry for the late response.  Busy time of year for us getting ready for the March Mandolin Festival.  I did manage to get the blog updated, tone bars installed and f holes cut..............

https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....ffith-project/

----------

Dave Kirkpatrick, 

Paul Statman, 

pheffernan, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## pheffernan

It looks like March included a closed box with scraped bindings and a neck under construction. I wonder what June will bring!

https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....ffith-project/

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Chris Calley

> Hi pheffernan, sorry for the late response.  Busy time of year for us getting ready for the March Mandolin Festival.  I did manage to get the blog updated, tone bars installed and f holes cut..............
> 
> https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....ffith-project/


What a fascinating read!  Thank you for doing this.

----------


## Joey Anchors

I’m subbing to this as it’s such an in-depth look and recreation of my favorite F-Hole mandolins ever!

----------


## pheffernan

> I’m subbing to this as it’s such an in-depth look and recreation of my favorite F-Hole mandolin ever!


Fixed that for you, Joey!  :Grin:

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Paul Statman

This is great. Thanks so much for sharing in so much detail. Excellent.

----------


## Max Girouard

> It looks like March included a closed box with scraped bindings and a neck under construction. I wonder what June will bring!
> 
> https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....ffith-project/


Just updated!  The builds are nearing completion, I'm starting to see light at the end of this 3 year long tunnel!

https://girouardmandolins.wordpress....gXxm9sSMwM_cqg

----------

billykatzz, 

Charles E., 

Paul Statman, 

pheffernan

----------


## Paul Statman

Looking wonderful. Loving all the detail and explanations. Great insight you give. Very exciting!
Thank you, Max!

----------


## pheffernan

I just wanted to bump this thread as the one at TME has been drawing so much deserved attention:

https://themusicemporium.com/product...ith-tribute-a5

----------

Jill McAuley, 

tjmangum

----------


## tjmangum

What a beauty. Would love to play the Griffith tribute. 
Thanks to all of the enablers here, I picked up a Girouard A-5 a few months ago. I couldn't be happier!

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Jill McAuley, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> What a beauty. Would love to play the Griffith tribute. 
> Thanks to all of the enablers here, I picked up a Girouard A-5 a few months ago. I couldn't be happier!


Congratulations! It's always a big win when we're happy with a mandolin purchase.

----------

tjmangum

----------

